
Get started with deep learning using Jupyter notebooks on AWS (for beginners) - efavdb
http://efavdb.com/deep-learning-with-jupyter-on-aws/
======
jorgecurio
very interesting...if I wanted to build something like AlphaGo could you do it
with this?

